# driest hulls?



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

So I've been looking at a lot of boats lately, in the 19'-24' range. I always just assumed the cape horns all had a good dry hull design (as in they take waves well and don't get everyone all wet), but from what I hear the older models are exceptionally wet boats. Before '02 or so seems to constitute older in this case.
I've also researched some mako's and Sea Ray (Laguna model), all center consoles, and apparently these aren't much better.

So I'm wondering what you all think is a good dry hull for when the seas get a little more choppy. Any insight on some of the driest boats for the best price? Keep in mind I'm not spending a fortune on this haha....

Thanks for any help!


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

All boats get u wet Def in the range your looking at especially the older horns I had a 24ft hydra sport was a fairly dry boat and a friend of mine had an older cris craft that was pretty dry but any boat that size in rough seas or in choppy seas your gonna get a little spray on ya. If I was you I would sea trial any prospects before you buy and just buy what's most suitable for you. Hope my opinion helps but it is just my opinion


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

hah yeah I plan on a sea trial no matter what, and know I'll get wet. I jsut hear that some (older horns) get extremely wet with any seas whatsoever, where if its not flat you're getting soaked


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

ALL boats are wet if your on the deck and it's rough, PERIOD. There's no such thing as a dry ride in a center console or a sportfisher when it's rough. Cape Horns are BY FAR the toughest, best built, no bs center consoles you can own. Get the boat you like, invest in a good curtain package and slickers.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I used to have a 90 v-20 wellcraft that was extremly dry. You had to really beat the boat bad in big waves to get wet. Also, a friend owns a 23 sea fox 07 that is pretty dry in my opinion. As long as you arnt beating the boat to death you should stay fairly dry in most of he newer boats (atleast the ones ive been on) Now as far as the cape horn a friend used to own a 96 and I literally wore swimming trunks everytime just so they would dry faster and thats in even the slightest chop.


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

The cape 21 was changed in June of 1999, it had the first new style available to the public, but had a 2000 year model, it was redesighned around the 24 not the 27. The major changes in the 21 was flare in the bow (drier),a step in the hull,and went from a 25 gallon livewell to a 42 gallon. So post 2000 the 21 to 24 capes are drier with the flared hull.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm no expert, but you ask so heres my opinion! If you wanna stay dry get a boat with a cuddy cabin type boat, you no, with shields around operator! Remember you will see those boats with wipers!! for a reason! SPRAY! Its the cross wind, and spray!! CC,s are great for fishing, pleasure riding, etc. I have 27 ft cc, great for fishing 6 max, 4 perfect. You cant go but so fast in rough water, but it is usually the cross wind that wets ya!! :001_huh:


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

I had an late '90s Cape Horn 17' and it was jokingly (deservingly) known as the "Cape Wet." Safest, best built boat I ever owned; it'd get you home but it'd get you wet. *THAT IS UNTILL*>>>>>>>>>>> http://www.thesmartrail.com/ . I put "the Smart Rails" on it and OMG you would not believe the difference..... probably 90% improvement. If I took facial dunk after the smart rails, I probably should have stayed home to start with. I paid abpout $300 back then and worth every penny. :thumbup:

They'll make any CC MUCH drier............. and no I'm not a dealer; just a satisfied customer..............


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey bobc5269, first i have heard of those smart rails! looks like it would work, i was intrested till i saw current price wow $2,400.00 for 8 ft. maybe i will find some at a yard sale, LOL!!:whistling:


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah but THAT is definitely useful information! Thanks!


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

And there are cheaper ones on there for $590. Bobc5269 do you have the 3" or 1 1/2" model?


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

Kit #1 ( Pair of 9 ft M-1000 rails)$589.00

That's the ones I used on My 17' Cape.... They were about 3 sumpin back in the day. These will work great on a "Cape Horn" style hull up to 21'. Those $2400 things must be for one of those BIGASSBOATS......

If you call SmartRails (which I did) they will tell you what you need and they also gave me the name of a guy in FWBeach as a reference that had already used them. I did call and he actually convinced me they were worth the investment. Boy was he right. Anyway, good luck and God bless.................... Bob

PS
They actually glue on (the rails) with a special 3m bonding agent that actually becomes one with the fiberglass/aluminum. Then once you put the other "stuff" around the outside it *will *stay in place. You can stand on it, bounce on it, run into the pier, whatever. It won't matter, it's one tough product..
Damn, sounds like I should get a commission or something.....


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

haha thanks! i'll prolly do it if i buy the horn


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a new model, 23 foot Sea Hunt and it has a sizable Carolina Flare and is generally dry. With a heavy chop and a cross wind there's going to be spray though. Not sure anything with limited freeboard in that size range can avoid spray when it's like that.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The only boat I've owned that was dry was a C-Hawk with a sports cabin. 100% dry in heavy seas or pouring rain. I've stuffed the bow at least once, the water ran over the top and spilled onto the deck. I stayed dry. :thumbup: I'm sure a Parker or other boat would be the same. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

Sea-r-cy said:


> The only boat I've owned that was dry was a C-Hawk with a sports cabin. 100% dry in heavy seas or pouring rain. I've stuffed the bow at least once, the water ran over the top and spilled onto the deck. I stayed dry. :thumbup: I'm sure a Parker or other boat would be the same. Sea-r-cy


Just curious, are the C-Hawks/Parkers a bone jarring ride in rough seas with the helm so far forward?


----------

